# headlights



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

I remember last year there was a write up of a guy in stalling som ehids or something and he ended up sanding down his rock chipped headlight, so they look brand new. I can seem to find it on the search. Anyone remember this? I'm looking for the details. Thinking about doing this before the summer


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: headlights (wigglewerks)*

They make polishing kits you can buy. The concept is the same. You use finer and finer WET sandpaper and use polishing compound. I did the commercial kit on my old suby plastic lenses and it did work pretty well.


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

3m, makes a kit thats comes with everything you need. i bought it at autozone for 20 bucks. my buddy just did his last weekend with it and they came out great so im doing mine tommoro.


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

I'm definitely interested to find how this comes out. Can you take a before and after pic?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (ryanjn)*

i did it on my jti, its alot easier if the headlights are out of the car. i used some cheap kit that goes on the end of a drill from autozone and it did the trick.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (ironmule)*

This guy did the full job with sandpaper and then the kit. Perfect finish and well written directions and pictures.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...72212


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*

I'd be more concerned about removing the UV protectant layer on the headlight.


----------

